# infections with hashi's?



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all
I was just wondering if any of you here have had problems with repeated infections? I have been getting UTI's like crazy. I saw a new endo last month and was finally started on T3...5mcg....my TSH was up again.over 5. and my free t3 has always been in the low end of range. so basically still trying to get things right..after 5 long years. I'm getting tired of these UTI's though, and sick of having to take antibiotics all the time..just wondering if anyone has had similiar experience? thanx, sissy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sissy said:


> Hi all
> I was just wondering if any of you here have had problems with repeated infections? I have been getting UTI's like crazy. I saw a new endo last month and was finally started on T3...5mcg....my TSH was up again.over 5. and my free t3 has always been in the low end of range. so basically still trying to get things right..after 5 long years. I'm getting tired of these UTI's though, and sick of having to take antibiotics all the time..just wondering if anyone has had similiar experience? thanx, sissy


Oh, yes........................I hate this for you!! How long have you been on the Cytomel? The body cannot heal it's self w/o sufficient T3 so hopefully this is going to help you big time.

I have learned some things in my 68 years. If one is prone to UTI, one should never bathe in the tub. Always shower. And get some cranberry capsules and take 2 (1000 mgs. each, 2000 mgs. per day) for the rest of your life. Avoid public pools, lakes and oceans. Sad, but true.

Only had UTI twice in my life and that was enough for me.


----------



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

thank you ......i had a feeling this may be part of my issue. i haven't been on the T3 very long, it'll be 1 month tomorrow. i know T3 is supposed to be fast acting, but i believe my body has gone too long needing it...poor conversion from the looks of my labs, and the way i feel...FT4 way up in range and as i said ft3 near the bottom. my dose is the lowest, which is fine to start at...i may need just a little more to feel better, we'll see. i'm also post- meno..doesn't help things, HAha...anyway, just wanted to thank you for your input. btw, i see you take 3 1/2 grains armour...in my first year of treatment i asked for armour. only got up to 120mcg, and that doc took me off, saying it didn't work!!!!! wish i knew then what i know now. what is the mcg =3 1/2 grains? ty, Sissy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sissy said:


> thank you ......i had a feeling this may be part of my issue. i haven't been on the T3 very long, it'll be 1 month tomorrow. i know T3 is supposed to be fast acting, but i believe my body has gone too long needing it...poor conversion from the looks of my labs, and the way i feel...FT4 way up in range and as i said ft3 near the bottom. my dose is the lowest, which is fine to start at...i may need just a little more to feel better, we'll see. i'm also post- meno..doesn't help things, HAha...anyway, just wanted to thank you for your input. btw, i see you take 3 1/2 grains armour...in my first year of treatment i asked for armour. only got up to 120mcg, and that doc took me off, saying it didn't work!!!!! wish i knew then what i know now. what is the mcg =3 1/2 grains? ty, Sissy


One grain of Armour is 60 mgs. which contains 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3. What did you think about the Armour working or not working? Did he do the labs? FREE T3 and FREE T4 and how did you feel on 120 mgs.?

(Note the milligrams and the micrograms.)

It's never too late to go doctor shopping. If FT4 is way up and FT3 way down, most likely you are not converting.

When Armour was off the market, I was up to 10 mcgs. of Cytomel and 1&1/2 grains of Armour (I had some stockpiled and it lasted 18 mo.) which was about 23 mcgs. of T3. Doc was just about to raise me another 5 mcgs. but thank God Armour came back on the market.


----------



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

the very first doc i saw only tested tsh and free t4...i felt fine on the armour. no hyper feelings whatsoever. he just said "this isn't working' and i was too naive back then to question him. i will not hesitate to ask for it again with this new endo...in fact i did question him about it at my appnt. he said it wasn't his first choice, but i will be assertive if the t4/t3 combo i'm on now doesn't help me...so, 3 1/2 grains is a little over 180mg? have to laugh at the doc shopping....i've lost count. i'm hoping i may have found a keeper with the last on. he at least was willing to give mee some t3. thanx again, sissy


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Sissy said:


> Hi all
> I was just wondering if any of you here have had problems with repeated infections? I have been getting UTI's like crazy. I saw a new endo last month and was finally started on T3...5mcg....my TSH was up again.over 5. and my free t3 has always been in the low end of range. so basically still trying to get things right..after 5 long years. I'm getting tired of these UTI's though, and sick of having to take antibiotics all the time..just wondering if anyone has had similiar experience? thanx, sissy


I have had 3 terrible UTI's since February. I am hoping that i don't have anymore anytime soon. Still don't know why i have had so many lately, before this i don't think i have had but about 3 in 40 years.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredgirl said:


> I have had 3 terrible UTI's since February. I am hoping that i don't have anymore anytime soon. Still don't know why i have had so many lately, before this i don't think i have had but about 3 in 40 years.


This is common w/depressed immune system due to thyroid or any other autoimmune disease.

I do hope that you shower only ..............avoiding bathing in tub, swimming pools and/or other bodies of water and hot tub? All these in fact promote UTI.

Also, may I recommend that you take at least 3 Grams of Cranberry capsules per day for about a month and then taper down to 2 Grams per day permanent?


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

The last few months I have been a either 100 mcg of Synthroid or 88mcg......drum roll...........
And now let me share with you my 20/20 hindsight ah ha moment for the day. Today as I head into another infection, I looked at the dates of my other infections in relation to my labs....low and behold they correspond to the times I was taking a lower dose of Synthroid and had a lower T4 and definitely T3 the last lab. I was also very low on Vitamin D...I'm sure that wasn't helpful.
Cranberry tablets work.


----------

